# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Banda e Durrësit: Vendimi i gjyqit, burg për jetë për 4 anëtarë

## Albo

Ministria e Brendshme njofton arrestimin e 6 pjesetareve te "organizates kriminale te drejtuar nga Lulzim Berisha". Ne kerkim, Lulzim Berisha dhe bashkepunetoret e tij te ngushte. Hetimet qe filluan pas zgjedhjeve te 3 korrikut dhe ekzekutimet e kryera nga banda ne Tirane e Durres permes rekrutimit te vrasesve me pagese

Sokol COBO

Shpartallohet banda e Lul Berishes ne Durres. Ndersa biznesmeni i njohur eshte shpallur ne kerkim, bashke me dy nga bashkepunetoret e tij me te ngushte, policia ka vene ne pranga 6 persona te tjere, qe sipas saj, jane anetare te organizates kriminale te drejtuar nga Berisha. Te konsideruar si "sundimtare" prej 10 vitesh te qytetit te Durresit, ata jane vene nen hetim menjehere pas zgjedhjeve te 3 korrikut 2005. Hetimet jane finalizuar dje me goditjen e kesaj organizate, te perbere nga dy krahe kundershtare; njeri i drejtuar nga biznesmeni Berisha dhe tjetri nga Indrit Dokle, nipi i is-zevendeskryeministrit socialist Namik Dokle.

Pas nje hetimi disamujor, Policia e Shtetit, ne bashkepunim me Prokurorine e Krimeve te Renda, bene te mundur shkaterrimin e nje organizate kriminale prej 21 personash, te kryesuar nga biznesmeni Lulezim Berisha (ne gjendje te lire), Klodian Saliu (i vrare) dhe Indrit Dokle (i arrestuar). Altin Ndroqi, zedhenes i Ministrise se Brendshme beri publik detaje te operacionit "top secret". Berisha, Saliu dhe Dokle akuzohen per "krijim, organizim dhe drejtim te grupit te strukturuar kriminal, per vrasje, trafik nderkombetar droge, armesh dhe prostitucion".

Hetimet per kete bande kriminale kane filluar pas zgjedhjeve politike te 3 korrikut te vitit te kaluar dhe, sipas Ndroqit, ekzistojne prova se, fillimisht banda drejtohej nga Lulezim Berisha dhe Klodian Saliu. Nga nje mosmarreveshje banda u nda. Klodian Saliu u vra ne vitin 2005, pas nje prite ne autostraden Tirane-Durres. Ekzekutoret e tij ende nuk jane identifikuar, por hetuesit hedhin dyshime mbi Berishen, i cili u ka shpetuar prangave te policise dhe mendohet se fshihet jashte shtetit. Sipas policise dhe prokurorise, "sundimtaret" e Durresit bashkepunonin mes tyre ne arste te caktuara, pavaresisht kontradiktave qe kishin.

Vrasjet ne Tirane dhe Durres

Banda kriminale, me drejtues te perbashket Lulezim Berisha dhe Klodian Saliun funksiononte prej vitit 1994 ne qytetin bregdetar. Sipas Ministrise se Brendshme, "ajo eshte autore e nje sere vrasjeve te ndodhura ne Durres e Tirane, nga viti 1998 e ne vazhdim, si vrasja e Dritan Sallakut, me 17 tetor 1998, ne qytetin e Durresit, e shtetasve Viron Curri e Arjan Paja dhe plagosjen e shtetasit Marsel Sotiri, me 29 tetor 1998 ne fshatin Rrashbull te Durresit. Ndersa ne vitin 1999, pasi kishin deshtuar nje vit me pare per vrasjen e Sotirit, i cili ishte plagosur, organizata ndermori nje aksion dhe e ekzekutoi ate me 22 gusht, ne zonen e Plazhit. Ne vitin 2000, banda akuzohet per vrasjen e Dritan Dishes, me 9 qershor, ne fshatin Shenavlash te Durresit. Nder vrasje te tjera, zedhensi Ndroqi permendi edhe ate te Ervin Lames, me 14 janar 2002, ne lagjen nr. 3 te qytetit te Durresit. Pas vrasjes se Saliut, organizata qe u vendos nen drejtimin e Dokles, akuzohet per vrasjen e Avni Gashi, me 13 tetor 2005, ne Tirane. Kufoma e Gashit u hodh ne fshatin Romanat te Durresit. Ndersa me 30 tetor 2005, organizata e Indrit Dokles ekzekutoi ne Tirane, prane stadiumit 'Qemal Stafa', shtetasin Ilir Koldashi. "Per qellimet e tyre, drejtuesit e organizates edhe vrases me pagese, si shtetasit Elvin Hoxhosmani, Selman Heti, Spartak Kalthi dhe Alban Neli", shtuan burimet zyrtare te Ministrise se Brendshme.

PJESETARET E ORGANIZATES

Te arrestuar me pare

Indrit Dokle

Kujtim Buna

Serdian Sulejmani

Te arrestuar dje

Dritan (Adriatik) Coli

Elvin Hoxhosmani

Alban Neli

Spartak Kalthi

Selman Heti

Altin Olloni

Te arrestuar ne Itali

Altin Nikolla

Julian Mece

Jurid Xhunga

Ende te pa-arrestuar

Lulzim Berisha

Plaurent Dervishaj

Indrit Taullaj

I vrare

Klodian Saliu


Korrieri

----------


## Albo

*Indrit Dokle, biznesmen karburantesh*

Pas goditjes se grupeve kriminale te Durresit, hetuesit filluar verifikimin e pasurive te tyre. Nga te dhenat e para eshte konkluduar se Indrit Dokle eshte aksioner ne depozitat e karburanteve, me filial ne Durres. Sipas burimeve te Ministrise se Brendshme, kjo eshte depozita me e madhe ne Shqiperi e karburanteve, ku shkarkohen thuajse te gjitha importet e ardhura nga jashte. Policia e Tiranes e ka vene ne pranga Doklen, me 31 tetor te vitit te kaluar, si nje nga nga autoret e dyshuar per vrasjen e Ilir Koldashit, ngjarje e ndodhur ne oborrin e bar-klub "Fashion". 23-vjecari Dokle, nipi i deputetit te Partise Socialiste, Namik Dokle, nga Durresi, arriti te largohej ne momentin e vrasjes se Koldashir e plagosjes se Kujtim Bunes, ndersa Sarian Sulemani u vu ne pranga qe ne ate moment. Ai u ka shpetuar bresherive te plumbave ne oborrin e barit dhe mundi te largohej me vrap, ne momentin kur policia ishte duke mberritur. Pas vrasjes, policia tha se shkaku i ekzekutimi jane pazaret pambyllura te droges e trafiqeve te tjera. S.C.

----------


## ATMAN

shume mire sali berisha hallall ja bofshte zoti 

sa me shpejt te vendoset rendi ne shqiperi aq me mire do jete per shqiperine dhe shqiptaret kudo qe te jene brenda dhe jashte 

ka ik koha e te forteve ,shqiperia nuk ka per tu bere kurre si napoli

----------


## beni67

Urime e suksese te metejshme per policine shqipetare. Dhe ti o njeri i mire ( Te shkon me teper njeri i keq ) shko beji tjeterkund ato shkrimet e tua te helmeta. Shqiperia nuk do te ndahet kurre ne veriore dhe jugore. Te gjithe jemi shqipetare.

----------


## romeoOOO

> *Indrit Dokle, biznesmen karburantesh*
> 
> Pas goditjes se grupeve kriminale te Durresit, hetuesit filluar verifikimin e pasurive te tyre. Nga te dhenat e para eshte konkluduar se Indrit Dokle eshte aksioner ne depozitat e karburanteve, me filial ne Durres. Sipas burimeve te Ministrise se Brendshme, kjo eshte depozita me e madhe ne Shqiperi e karburanteve, ku shkarkohen thuajse te gjitha importet e ardhura nga jashte. Policia e Tiranes e ka vene ne pranga Doklen, me 31 tetor te vitit te kaluar, si nje nga nga autoret e dyshuar per vrasjen e Ilir Koldashit, ngjarje e ndodhur ne oborrin e bar-klub "Fashion". 23-vjecari Dokle, nipi i deputetit te Partise Socialiste, Namik Dokle, nga Durresi, arriti te largohej ne momentin e vrasjes se Koldashir e plagosjes se Kujtim Bunes, ndersa Sarian Sulemani u vu ne pranga qe ne ate moment. Ai u ka shpetuar bresherive te plumbave ne oborrin e barit dhe mundi te largohej me vrap, ne momentin kur policia ishte duke mberritur. Pas vrasjes, policia tha se shkaku i ekzekutimi jane pazaret pambyllura te droges e trafiqeve te tjera. S.C.





eheheheheehh Indritin e kam pas shok...ska qene cun i keq po kohet e fundit mora vesh se i kishte hy keq xhiros!  :i ngrysur:  

Nga ajo lista njof disa nga ato cunat...gjynof se shpesh te bo halli ne Shqiperi me u mar me kto gjona, nga pamundesia per te punuar i hyjn atyre rrugeve!

----------


## antares

Deri tani eshte bere vetem gjysma e punes. Ceshtja eshte qe te marrin denimin e merituar (fatkeqesisht Europa na pengon t'u japim 5-lekshin pas qafe)!
Komente te tipit jug-veri jane sa naive aq dhe dashakeqese, Zani e te tjere mesa di une nuk i shin nga Tropoja apo Kuksi!
Krimi nuk ka parti apo gjeografi!
Nuk pajtohem me apologjine e tipit "Ishin cuna te mire po skamja i beri te....." Ne Shqiperine Kapitaliste te Ekonomise se Tregut 40% e popullsise tashme shijon frytet e kapitalizmit nen nivelin e varferise absolute, 30 e popullsise ha buke me lista.......
Jo cdo i varfer shkon drejt rruges se krimit!

----------


## Albo

Kreu në arrati i organizatës ishte shpallur në kërkim nga interpoli gjerman dhe turk. Verifikohen pasuritë e tij

*Lul Berisha, i kërkuar për trafik droge nga Turqia e Gjermania*

Dashamir Biçaku

TIRANE- Organizata e drejtuar nga Lul Berisha hetohet për trafik narkotikësh në drejtim të Gjermanisë. I arratisuri gjatë operacionit të fundit të policisë, Lulzim Berisha, është shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtar nga autoritetet gjermane të drejtësisë, pasi akuzohet për trafikim lëndësh narkotike në drejtim të këtij vendi. Ky është fakti më i ri, i cili bëhet i ditur për “Shekullin” nga burime të Ministrisë së Brendshme, të cilët pohojnë se Berisha ka qenë i shpallur në kërkim nga autoritetet gjermane për trafikim droge. Madje, në bazë të këtij urdhër-arresti, Berisha është arrestuar në vitin 1997 në Durrës, por nuk ka qëndruar veçse disa ditë në qeli. Në të njëjtën kohë që kërkohej nga policia gjermane, Lul Berisha gjykohej në mungesë edhe në një proces në Turqi. Sipas burimeve të Ministrisë së Brendshme, Lulëzim Berisha tashmë është i kërkuar edhe nga policia turke, për akuzën e organizimit të trafikut të lëndëve narkotike. Në vitin 2000, sipas burimeve të policisë, Berisha është përfshirë në një organizatë të fuqishme të trafikut të drogës, që niste nga Turqia dhe më pas kalonte në Bullgari, Maqedoni, Shqipëri, Itali dhe në vende të tjera perëndimore. E fundit në listë, përsa i përket shpalljes në kërkim të Lul Berishës duket se është policia shqiptare, e cila e akuzon atë për një seri eliminimesh në Durrës dhe Tiranë.
Pasuritë
Ministria e Brendshme dhe Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda, menjëherë pas shkatërrimit të anëtarëve të bandës së Lulëzim Berishës dhe asaj rivale, të kryesuar pas vrasjes së Klodian Saliut nga Indrit Dokle, ka nisur verifikimin e pasurive të tyre. Fakti i mësipërm pohohet nga burime të Ministrisë së Brendshme, të cilët shtojnë se grupe të posaçme që merren me hetimin e veprimtarisë kriminale të grupeve të mësipërme dhe anëtarëve të tyre, kanë nisur verifikimin e pasurive që ata disponojnë. Burime të policisë pohojnë se do të verifikohen në mënyrë paralele pasuritë e të gjithë personave të arrestuar prej tyre, apo për të cilët ekzistojnë urdhër-arreste dhe që rezultojnë të jenë lidhur me këto dy organizata kriminale. Sipas burimeve të policisë, Berisha është pronar i ish- pikës së fermentimit në qytetin e Durrësit, i një vile luksoze dhe i një lokali të tillë në qytetin bregdetar. Ndërkaq, rivali i tij, Indrit Dokle, i akuzuar edhe si organizator i disa atentateve ndaj Berishës mësohet të jetë pronar i disa karburanteve në Durrës. Ndaj këtyre pronave të evidentuara tashmë nga prokurorët e çështjes, ende nuk është marrë ndonjë masë sekuestrimi.
Organizata
Javën e kaluar, policia e Durrësit në një operacion të organizuar në shkallë të gjerë mundi të vinte në pranga disa nga pjesëtarët e bandës së Berishës dhe rivalit të tij, Indrit Dokle, duke shkatërruar në këtë mënyrë dy bandat, rivaliteti i të cilave kishte shkaktuar shumë viktima. Në prangat e policisë përfunduan së paku 7 persona të përfshirë në veprimtarinë kriminale të bandave të mësipërme. Po sipas njoftimit zyrtar të dhënë nga policia të dielën, 4 nga personat e arrestuar ishin rekrutuar si vrasës me pagesë nga Indrit Dokle me qëllim eliminimin e Lul Berishës. Ky i fundit akuzohet se ka vrarë në plazhin e Durrësit Klodian Saliun, banda e të cilit drejtohej së fundmi nga Indrit Dokle. Policia e Shtetit i akuzon anëtarët e dy bandave rivale për vrasjen e 8 personave, ndërkohë që po heton edhe për zbardhjen e vrasjeve të vjetra, të cilat dyshohet se mbajnë vulën e Lul Berishës. Ky i fundit i shpëtoi operacionit të policisë së Durrësit, ndërkohë që destinacioni i tij mbetet ende i paqartë për policinë.

2003
Në vitin 2003, si pasojë e kontradiktave të brendshme, organizata është ndarë në dy organizata të tjera, të kryesuara respektivisht nga Lulzim Berisha dhe Klodian Saliu. Të dyja këto organizata tashmë janë bërë rivale të njëra- tjetrës duke filluar një luftë ndërmjet tyre

26 shkurt 2005
Pas kësaj ndarjeje, organizata e kryesuar nga Lulzim Berisha ka marrë hak ndaj rivales së saj duke organizuar atentatin për vrasjen e Klodian Saliut. Kjo vrasje është kryer në autostradë më datë 26 shkurt të vitit 2005, pranë fshatit Maminas të rrethit të Durrësit

13 tetor 2005
Vetëm 9 muaj ka vonuar kundërpërgjigjja e ish- organizatës së Klodian Saliut. Tashmë ajo drejtohet nga Indrit Dokle dhe akuzohet se ka kryer vrasjen e Avni Gashit, më 13 tetor 2005 në Tiranë. Pas vrasjes trupi i Gashit është hedhur në fshatin Romanat të Durrësit

30 tetor 2005
Hakmarrja e grupit të kryesuar tashmë nga Indrit Dokle nuk është ndalur me kaq por 27 ditë më vonë ai ka organizuar vrasjen e shtetasit Ilir Kolgjini, i njohur si mik i Lul Berishës. Kjo vrasje ka ndodhur më 30 tetor të vitit 2005 pranë stadiumin ndërkombëtar “Qemal Stafa”

----------


## Brari

lul berisha 
seanca 

Rrëfehet Selman Heta, gjykata burgos gjashtë anëtarët e bandës, njëri vetëm 17 vjeç


Lul Berishen tentova ta vras për 150 mijë euro 




Keti Banushi (panorama)

Për të vrarë Lulzim Berishën më kanë ofruar një shumë 100 deri në 150 mijë euro, por mu bllokua pistoleta dhe munda vetëm ta plagos atë dhe dy personat që po e shoqëronin. Për këtë mora vetëm 25 mijë euro. Kjo ishte deklarata e pazakontë që bëri dje në Gjykatën e Krimeve të Rënda 20-vjeçari Selman Heta, i arrestuar javën e kaluar në qytetin e Durrësit, pasi dyshohet si autor i atentatit të Lulzim Berishës më 5 maj të vitit 2005. 

Ai u arrestua së bashku me të pandehurit Alban Neli, Altin Nikolla, Elvin Hoxhosmani, Altin Ollani dhe Spartak Kalthi, për të cilët dje Gjykata e Krimeve të Rënda vendosi masën e sigurisë arrest me burg, deri në përfundim të gjykimit. Por, ndërsa ka pranuar autorësinë e plagosjes së Lul Berishës, Heta ka pohuar se nuk ka pasur njohje me asnjë nga të pandehurit e tjerë, përveç një djali me emrin Tiku, cili i kishte dhënë shumën e 25 mijë eurove, duke e rekrutuar në këtë mënyrë për vrasjen e personit që ishte vënë në shënjestër. Pyetjes së kryetarit të seancës se cila ishte arsyeja për të cilën i akuzuari donte të vriste Lul Berishën, 20-vjeçari i është përgjigjur se këtë e ka bërë vetëm për para, për asnjë arsye tjetër. Pavarësisht dëshmisë së Selman Hetës, deklarimet e të akuzuarve të tjerë kanë qenë të ndryshme. Ata kanë mohuar akuzat që u janë bërë nga Prokuroria dhe kanë thënë se nuk kishin njohje me njëri-tjetrin përveç ndonjë përshëndetjeje të zakonshme. 

Seanca në gjykatë 
Kryetari i Gjykatës së Krimeve të Rënda, Sandër Simoni, bëri vlerësimin e masës së sigurisë për gjashtë të pandehurit. Akuza përfaqësohej nga dy prokurorët e çështjes, Anton Martini dhe Sokol Malaj. Në mbrojtje të të pandehurve ishin avokatët Vjollca Pustina, Qazim Gjoni dhe Ilir Murati. Fillimisht seanca ka filluar me të pandehurin Selman Heta, i cili pranoi autorësinë e plagosjes së Lul Berishës një vit më parë. Heta tha se për këtë ngjarje kishte marrë 25 mijë euro si shpërblim për atentatin. I pandehuri tjetër, Altin Nikolla ka pohuar se, ditën e atentatit ka pasur detyrën e shoferit, por ka mohuar të kishte dijeni mbi ngjarjen. Ndërkohë, i akuzuari tjetër Altin Ollani, i cili sipas Prokurorisë ka qenë personi që rekrutonte vrasësit me pagesë, gjatë deklaratës së tij kundërshtoi plotësisht akuzën, duke u shprehur se nuk kishte lidhje shoqërore me asnjë nga të pandehurit. Sipas tij, ata kishin vetëm përshëndetje të thjeshta. Anëtari tjetër i organizatës, Elvin Hoxhosmani nuk i ka pranuar akuzat e ngritura ndaj tij, të cilat u komunikuan nga prokurorët e Krimeve të Rënda. Vetëm i pandehuri tjetër, 17-vjeçari Spartak Kalthi nuk ka pranuar të flasë gjatë seancës gjyqësore, duke ia lënë fjalën avokatit të tij, Qazim Gjonit. Ky i fundit tha se klienti i tij është i pafajshëm dhe nuk ka asnjë lidhje me të pandehurit e tjerë. Sipas avokatit, gjykata duhet të marrë parasysh dhe faktin se Kalthi është minoren. Kryetari i seancës vendosi edhe për 17-vjeçarin masën e sigurisë arrest me burg, por ndryshe nga të pandehurit tjerë, ai nuk do të qëndrojë në të njëjtin paraburgim me ta. 

Akuzat e Prokurorisë 
Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda i akuzon gjashtë të pandehurit Alban Neli, Altin Nikolla, Elvin Hoxhosmani, Altin Ollani, Selman Heta dhe Spartak Kalthi për veprat penale të pjesëmarrjes në organizatë kriminale të armatosur, veprime në organizatë kriminale, vrasje me dashje, tentativë vrasje me dashje, mbajtje pa leje të armëve dhe municioneve luftarake. Gjithashtu, të pandehurit Alban Neli, Selman Heta, Spartak Kalthi dhe Elvin Hoxhosmani akuzohen si vrasës me pagesë. Sipas burimeve zyrtare, ndaj të pandehurve pritet të ngrihet dhe akuza e trafikut të lëndëve narkotike. Prokuroria tha se, personi që rekrutonte vrasësit me pagesë ka qenë Altin Olloni, i cili akuzohet si një nga bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të Indrit Dokles, nga i cili kryesohej organizata. Sipas burimeve, Olloni duke shfrytëzuar njohjet e tij në qytetin e Burrelit, siguronte personat, të cilët paguheshin me 100-150 mijë euro për vrasjet që kryenin. Burimet shtuan se, nëse vrasja nuk arrihej të realizohej, por objektivi vetëm plagosej, atëherë pagesa ishte më e vogël. Sipas akuzës, banda e kryesuar nga Indrit Dokle akuzohet se ka kryer atentatin ndaj Lul Berishës, ngjarje e ndodhur në datë 5 maj të vitit të kaluar. 



Si i qëlloi papritur autori 20-vjeçar
Atentati i 5 majit që plagosi Lulzim Berishën

DURRES  Disa vjet pas kthimit nga Italia dhe lëvizjeve me makina të blinduara dhe një grupi të madh shoqëruesish, më 5 maj 2005, Lulëzim Berishës i kryhet një atentat para lokalit të familjes së tij. Si pasojë e disa plumbave pistolete, të cilat u qëlluan nga një i ri që nuk të linte hije dyshimi për atë që do të bënte, Berisha, bashkë me dy miq të tij mbetën të plagosur, ndonëse pa rrezik për jetën. Ngjarja ndodhi rreth 10:00, para picerisë Cera una volta, pranë ish-fermentimit në Durrës. Megjithëse në atë kohë kishte një numër të madh kalimtarësh, autori është afruar qetësisht dhe pasi ka nxjerrë armën e zjarrit nga poshtë xhaketës ka qëlluar 8 herë drejt një tavoline të vendosur në ambientet e jashtme. Lulzim Berisha, 34 vjeç, ishte në prani të kushëririt të tij, Isuf Morina, si dhe të një shoku, Kujtim Haxhiajt. Të tre kanë pësuar plagë në pjesën e këmbëve, por pas shtrimit në spital ata kanë marrë mjekimin e nevojshëm, pa probleme për jetën. Dëshmitarët dhe vetë 3 të dëmtuarit kanë pohuar pas ngjarjes se nuk e kishin vënë re personin që po u afrohej. Bëhej fjalë për një djalë të ri, rreth 20-22 vjeç, me flokë të zeza, të prera shkurt me një model të kohëve të fundit. Ai nuk e kishte të maskuar fytyrën, kështu që me lehtësi ka mundur të depërtojë mes njerëzve dhe ti afrohet tavolinës-shënjestër. Më tej, sipas dëshmitarëve, po me qetësi autori është larguar pas pallateve, ku mund ta ketë pritur ndonjë makinë, me të cilën është arratisur nga vendi i krimit. Të dëmtuarit e atentatit përjashtuan në dëshmitë e tyre të kenë pasur ndonjë lidhje me ndonjë konflikt që të ketë shtyrë dikë të marrë hak duke qëlluar mbi ta. Madje, vetë Berisha e përjashtoi mundësinë që të ketë qenë ai shënjestra e krimit, duke ia kaluar dyshimet dy personave të tjerë. Autori i plagosjes nuk u kap dot në atë periudhë, ndonëse forca të shumta policie mbërritën në vendngjarje me shpejtësi, pasi patrullonin jo shumë larg zonës ku ndodhi tentativa e vrasjes. Sipas ekspertëve të policisë, personi që qëlloi me armë mund të ishte ngarkuar për ta kryer këtë vepër, pasi dhe të plagosurit nuk e klasifikuan në listën e personave që njihnin.



I akuzuari Altin Ollani, i cili sipas Prokurorisë ka qenë personi që rekrutonte vrasësit me pagesë, gjatë deklaratës së tij kundërshtoi plotësisht akuzën, duke u shprehur se nuk kishte lidhje shoqërore me asnjë nga të pandehurit. Sipas tij, ata kishin vetëm përshëndetje të thjeshta. Anëtari tjetër i organizatës, Elvin Hoxhosmani nuk i ka pranuar akuzat e ngritura ndaj tij, të cilat u komunikuan nga prokurorët e Krimeve të Rënda





Mbrojtja: Klientët tanë nuk njohin njëri-tjetrin, kështu funksiononte grupi. Fshihet dëshmitari

Akuza: Organizata përçahet në qeli
Prokuroria: Të arrestuarit treguan krimet e njëri-tjetrit

Nëse të arrestuarit e akuzuar si anëtarë të organizatës së Lulzim Berishës e Klodian Saliut nuk do të kishin folur pasi kanë përfunduar në qeli, atëherë ata nuk do të mbanin mbi supe malin e akuzave të publikuara nga Ministria e Brendshme. 

Pas vendimit të Gjykatës së Krimeve të Rënda, e cila la në burg gjashtë personat e arrestuar pesë ditë më parë, Prokuroria tha zyrtarisht se të dyshuarit kanë zbuluar njëri-tjetrin. Ata kanë folur për veprimet e njëri-tjetrit, për aktivitetin dhe lidhjet e tyre me personat që qëndronin në krye të grupeve, thanë burimet zyrtare nga organi i akuzës. Institucioni hetimor pretendoi se, pas arrestimit të gjashtë personave që bënin pjesë në organizatë, ata kanë pësuar një përçarje gjatë qëndrimit në qeli. Pasi ishin ndaluar, katër nga gjashtë të arrestuarit kanë zbuluar krimet e njëri-tjetrit gjatë dëshmive që kanë dhënë para grupit hetimor të çështjes. Dy prej personave të tjerë nuk kanë treguar për krimet e anëtarëve të organizatës që është drejtuar nga Klodian Saliu. Selman Heti, i akuzuar si vrasës me pagesë, ka folur vetëm për bëmat e tij, duke thënë se nuk i njihte anëtarët tjerë të grupit. 

Përçarja
Pikërisht ai konfiktualitet i krijuar mes katër personave të arrestuar, pretendohet prej Prokurorisë si një sukses i saj që ka çuar në zbardhjen e krimeve enigmë. Katër nga gjashtë të arrestuarit kanë treguar për njëri-tjetrin veprimet që kishin kryer, duke denoncuar në këtë mënyrë anëtarët e grupit ku bënin pjesë. Pavarësisht se Prokuroria pretendoi në përçarjen mes katër të arrestuarve, një gjë e tillë nuk është konfirmuar dje në gjykatë. Gjashtë të arrestuarit kanë dalë para togave të zeza dhe vetëm Selman Heti ka pranuar se ishte rekrutuar për të vrarë Lul Berishën. Pesë të arrestuarit tjerë jo vetëm që nuk kanë folur për krimet e njëri-tjetrit, siç pretendon akuza, por nuk kanë pranuar akuzat e ngritura ndaj secilit prej tyre. Gjithsesi, përçarja, të paktën siç pretendon Prokuroria, ka ndodhur në birucat e policisë dhe ende mund të cilësohet e mbuluar me mister. Dëshmitë e të akuzuarve janë marrë atje ku menjëherë pas arrestimeve të javës së kaluar, prokurorët kanë shkuar me vrap për të marrë deklarimet e atyre që u cilësuan si anëtarë të grupit që ishte udhëhequr nga Klodian Saliu dhe pas vrasjes së tij, nga shtetasi Indrit Dokle. 

Organizata
Një fakt që bie ndesh me pretendimin e Prokurorisë për përçarjen e grupit është dhënë dje nga avokatët e të akuzuarve. Ata thanë se klientët e tyre nuk e njihnin njëri-tjetrin e si rrjedhim, nuk kishin mundësi të tregonin për krimet që kishin kryer. Nga ana e Prokurorisë është pretenduar se një prej të pandehurve kishte treguar gjatë dëshmive në dhomat e izolimit se vrasësit paguheshin 100 mijë euro për çdo ekzekutim. Madje, këto deklarime shkuan deri aty sa u deklarua se për një plagosje pagesa ishte më e ulët, 25 mijë euro. Deklarata të tilla nuk u konfirmuan dje nga i arrestuari Selman Heti. Ai pohoi para gjykatës se pagesa për vrasjen e Lulzim Berishës ka qenë 150 mijë euro dhe jo 100 mijë euro. Burimet nuk kanë konfirmuar nëse deklarata për përçarjen mes të arrestuarve është një tentativë për të realizuar qëllimin e hetuesve, apo një përpjekje për të fshehur faktin se një anëtar i organizatës ka treguar gjithçka. Një fakt i tillë u konfirmua dje nga burimet e çështjes, të cilët thanë se i penduari që nuk e ka fituar statusin ende është arrestuar muaj më parë, para prangosjes së gjashtë personave javën e kaluar.



Të pandehurit 

1-Alban Neli 
2-Altin Nikolla 
3-Elvin Hoxhosmani
4-Altin Ollani 
5-Selman Heta 
6-Spartak Kalthi

akuzat

Pjesëmarrje në organizatë kriminale të armatosur 
Veprime në organizatë kriminale 
Vrasje me dashje 
Tentativë vrasje me dashje 
Mbajtje pa leje të armëve dhe municioneve luftarake 


Hetimi i pasurive
Tashmë Prokuroria ndodhet në fazën e hetimit të pasurive që zotërojnë të gjithë personat e akuzuar si anëtarë të organizatës së Lul Berishës e Klodian Saliut. Në rrugë zyrtare është mësuar se në Prokurori hetohet një dosje për privatizimin e ish-fabrikës së fermentimit të duhan-cigares në Durrës. Burimi i financimit në këtë rast, sipas hetimeve të Prokurorisë, është bashkëpunimi mes disa biznesmenëve nga Durrësi, të cilët nuk kanë probleme në aktivitetin e tyre. Kjo dosje pritet të ndëshkojë punonjës shtetërorë që kanë lejuar shitjen nën kosto të objektit. 

Rivaliteti i grupeve
Shkaqet e vrasjes së Klodian Saliut nuk janë deklaruar ende nga policia dhe Prokuroria. Bosi i disa bizneseve në Durrës u ekzekutua më 26 shkurt 2005, dy vite pasi, sipas Ministrisë së Brendshme, Klodian Saliu kishte marrë drejtimin e një grupi të shkëputur nga organizata që kryesohej prej Lulzim Berishës. Sipas Ministrisë së Brendshme, organizata është ndarë në vitin 2003 dhe pas këtij zhvillimi, grupi i drejtuar nga Klodian Saliu e më pas nga Indrit Dokle ka tentuar vazhdimisht vrasjen e Lulzim Berishës. 

Zbulimi i krimeve
Prokuroria e Durrësit ka deklaruar se, lidhja me njëra-tjetrën e krimeve që janë kryer prej grupeve të Lul Berishës e Klodian Saliut u zbulua pas një rishqyrtimi të vrasjeve që kanë ndodhur vitet e fundit në Tiranë e Durrës. Tre muaj më parë kemi nisur në Prokurorinë e Përgjithshme dhe te Krimet e Rënda disa dosje atentatesh që ndodhura në Tiranë e Durrës. Nga hetimet për këto ngjarje u mësua se ato kishin për autorë njerëz që ishin anëtarë të grupit, ose persona që ishin përdorur prej tyre, kanë pohuar zyrtarët e organit të hetimeve. 

Ministria e Brendshme dhe Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda kanë konfirmuar se po bashkëpunojnë me Interpolin dhe me organet e drejtësisë italiane për hetimin e veprimtarisë së dy anëtarëve të organizatës kriminale, të cilët janë arrestuar në Itali. Sipas burimeve zyrtare, me policinë italiane hetuesit po bashkëpunojnë edhe për identifikimin e vendndodhjes së Lulzim Berishës, i shpallur zyrtarisht në kërkim gjashtë ditë më parë nga Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda në Tiranë, e cila po heton dosjen. 




panorama

----------


## Albo

I arrestuari nga Mati, Selman Heti, rrëfen para gjykatës bashkëpunëtorët e tij në atentatin kundër Lul Berishës 

*Lul Berisha, miliona në emër të motrës*

_Prokuroria: Banda rivale jepte 150 mijë euro për vrasjen e Berishës. Katër akuza të arrestuarve_ 

Flamur Vezaj

TIRANË- “Unë kam tentuar të vras Lulzim Berishën më 5 maj të vitit të kaluar, por m’u bllokua pistoleta. Vetëm sa munda ta plagosja dhe për këtë gjë, Adriatik Coli më ka dhënë 25 mijë euro”. Kështu u shpreh mëngjesin e djeshëm 23-vjeçari nga fshati Koms i qytetit të Burrelit, Selman Heti, para gjytarit të Krimeve të Rënda, Sandër Simoni. Në prani të avokates së caktuar kryesisht nga gjykata, Vjollca Pustina, dhe dy prokurorëve të çështjes, 23-vjeçari nga Burreli pranoi se ka tentuar të vrasë Lulzim Berishën dhe dy shoqëruesit e tij, Isuf Morina dhe Kujtim Haxhiaj, ku gjatë këtij atentati mbetën të plagosur, ngjarje kjo e ndodhur mëngjesin e 5 majit të vitit të kaluar para piceri “C’era una volta” në Durrës. Në këtë mënyrë, 23-vjeçari nga Burreli pranoi se ishte paguar për të eleminuar Lul Berishën, ndërkohë që kishte mundur të fitonte vetëm 25 mijë euro, pas dështimit të atentatit. 
Dëshmia 
“Unë nuk njoh asnjërin nga këta që përmend prokuroria, përveç Adriatik Colit. Këtë e njoh se kam biseduar me të për vrasjen e Lul Berishës, ku mbeti i plagosur. Këtë e kam pranuar dhe e pranoj se e kam bërë”,- tha 23-vjeçari i zverdhur në fytyrë. Sipas prokurorëve të çështjes, Sokol Malaj dhe Anton Martini, gjashtë të arrestuarit: Edvin Hoxhosmani, Alban Neli, Altin Nikolla, Altin Olloni, Selman Heti dhe Spartak Kalthi dyshohen se kanë kryer veprat penale të “pjesëmarrjes në organizatë kriminale”, “kryerjen e veprave penale si organizatë kriminale” dhe “vrasje me paramendim, të mbetur në tentativë” dhe “mbajtje pa leje të armëve luftarake” në bashkëpunim. Sipas neneve të parashikuara në Kodin Penal, të dyshuarit nëse shpallen fajtorë për këto vepra kriminale rrezikojnë të dënohen nga 15-vjet burg deri me burgim të përjetshëm. Mëngjesin e djeshëm, përveç të dyshuarit Selman Heti, i cili pranoi akuzat, para togave të zeza, dolën edhe 5 shokët e tij, të arrestuar fundjavën e kaluar. Pesë të dyshuarit, para kryegjyqtarit Sandër Simoni nuk pranuan akuzat, duke pretenduar se: “nuk kemi të bëjnë me këto akuza të organizatës kriminale, siç e quan prokuroria”. 
Akuza 
Kuksiani Altin Olloni, i cili dyshohet se është kreu nr. 2 i organizatës kriminale të udhëhequr nga Indrit Dokle, sipas organit të akuzës, është personi, i cili gjente dhe rekrutonte “vrasësit” me pagesë. “Kuksiani me banim në kryeqytet, në lagjen “Komuna e Parisit”, pas vrasjes së Klodian Saliut nga djemtë e ish-shokut të tij, Lulzim Berisha, ka gjetur dhe rekrutuar vrasësit me pagesë, Edvin Hoxhosmani, Alban Neli, Altin Nikolla dhe Spartak Hersi, të gjithë nga qyteti i Burrelit”-pohuan prokurorët. Sipas akuzës, vrasësve u është premtuar se kush vret Lulzim Berishën ka një shpërblim prej 100 deri 150 mijë euro. Katër matjanët, gjatë një periudhe të gjatë kohë kanë përcjellë dhe vëzhguar të gjitha lëvizjet e Lulzim Berishës dhe kanë dështuar në katër atentate të tyre, pasi ky i fundit lëvizte me makina të blinduara. Nga ana e tyre, të akuzuarit si vrasës me pagesë nuk i kanë pranuar akuzat e ngritura nga Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda, edhe pse nuk kanë preferuar të japin shumë shpjegime lidhur me mospranimin e akuzave, duke i lënë fjalën avokatëve të tyre mbrojtës, Qazim Gjoni dhe Ilir Murati. Sipas prokurorëve të çështjes, e gjithë historia e vrasjesve mes ish-shokëve Lulzim Berisha dhe Klodian Saliu filloi në vitin 2002, menjëherë pas ndarjes së tyre në dy grupe. Bashkëpunëtorë që prej vitit 1994, ata u ndanë në dy grupe , njëri i udhëhequr nga Lulzim Berisha dhe grupi tjetër criminal, i udhëhequr nga Klodian Saliu, tashmë i vrarë gjatë një atentati të kryer më 26 shkurt të vitit 2005, nga djemtë e ish-shokut të tij, Lulzim Berisha. Nga viti 1994 e deri në vitin 2002, Berisha dhe Saliu punonin së bashku duke kontrolluar trafikun e lëndëve narkotike dhe vrasjet me pagesë në qytetin e Durrësit. Pas ndarjes së tyre në vitin 2002, mes tyre filloi konflikti për influencën e kontrollit të trafikut në qytetin bregdetar. Sipas prokurorisë, pas një debati mes ish-dy shokëve, Lul Berisha urdhëron djemtë e grupit të tij që të vrasin Klodian Saliun. 

RIVALITETI 

Atentatet e dështuara ndaj Lul Berishës 

TIRANË- Pas atentatit që i kushtoi jetën Saliut, udhëheqjen e grupit e merr Indrit Dokle, Adriatik Coli dhe Altin Olloni. Për vrasjen e kundërshtarit të tyre, Lulzim Berisha, ata rekrutojnë “vrasës” me pagesë. Kështu, Altin Olloni dhe Adriatik Coli rekrutuan katër djem nga Mati, Edvin Hoxhosmani, Alban Neli, Altin Nikolli dhe Spartak Kalthi, të cilët vëzhgonin të gjitha lëvizjet e Lulzim Berishës për të gjetur rastin që ta ekzekutonin. Pas katër atentateve të dështuara me antitank, më 5 maj të vitit të kaluar, Selman Heti gjendet përballë Lulzim Berishës dhe qëllon në drejtim të tij me pistoletë. Pas disa gjuajtjeve, pistoleta e “vrasësit” bllokohet dhe Heti largohet me vrap, duke lënë mbrapa Lulzim Berishën të plagosur. Atentatet nuk kanë të mbaruar dhe më 30 tetor, Sardjen Sulejmani vret Ilir Koldashin afër stadiumit “Qemal Stafa”, ku i pranishëm në këtë vrasje ishte edhe Indrit Dokle, i dyshuar si kreu i kësaj organizate pas vrasjes së Klodian Saliut. 

DËSHMIA 

Heti: Si u planifikua vrasja e Berishës 

Gjyqtari: Nga jeni dhe kur keni lindur?
Kam lindur në fshatin Koms të rrethit të Burrelit në vitin 1993. Jam beqar dhe vetëm me tetë klasë shkollë.
Gjyqtari: Si jeni njohur me të arrestuarit tjerë?
Unë njoh vetëm Adriatik Colin, me të kam biseduar për vrasjen.
Gjyqtari: Për cilën vrasje keni biseduar?
Atë të cilën e kam bërë, plagosjen e Lul Berishës dhe dy të tjerëve, pasi m’u bllokua pistoleta.
Gjyqtari: Në çfarë rrethanash është bërë vrasja?
Më 5 maj, pasi e kanë vëzhguar të tjerët, isha i informuar se në 9:00 të mëngjesit del nga lokali dhe kam qëlluar në drejtimin e tyre. Por m’u bllokua pistoleta dhe u largova me vrap.
Gjyqtari: Me kë keni biseduar për ta vrarë Lul Berishën dhe me kë veprove?
Unë kam biseduar vetëm me Colin (Adriatik Colin), të tjetër nuk i njoh dhe nuk e di kush ka qenë tjetër organizator i kësaj.
Gjyqtari: Po ju për ç’farë e bëtë këtë tentim vrasje?
Pas kësaj plagosje, Adriatik Coli më pagoi 25 mijë euro.
Gjyqtari: Po tjetër kush ka qenë në dijeni për këtë?
Asnjë tjetër nuk e dinte

Provat shkresore

Procesverbali i këqyrjes së vendit të ngjarjes ku mbetën të plagosur Lulzim Berisha, Ram Haxhiaj dhe Isuf Morina të datës 5.5.2005 në Durrës
Procesverbali i marrjes së provave në vendin e ngjarjes së plagosjes së tre shtetasve të datës 5.5.2005
Akt-ekspertimi i provave të gjetura në vendin e ngjarjes
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Adriatik Coli i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 18.3.2006
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Edvin Hoxhosmani i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 18.3.2006
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Alban Neli i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 18.3.2006
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Altin Nikolla i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 18.3.2006
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Altin Olloni i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 18.3.2006
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Selman Heti i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 18.3.2006
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Spartak Kalthi i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 18.3.2006
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Endrit Dokle i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 1.11.2005
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Kujtim Bunës i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 1.11.2005
Procesverbali i deklarimit të shtetasit Sardjen Sulejmani i pyetur si person nën hetim të datës 1.11.2005

STATUSI 

Sulejmani, i penduari i organizatës 

TIRANË- Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda, në shkatërrimin e kësaj organizate që funksiononte që nga viti 1994 ka siguruar një të penduar të drejtësisë. Sipas burimeve pranë Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme, bëhet e ditur se i akuzuari për vrasjen e Ilir Koldashit, të ndodhur më 30 tetor të vitit të kaluar, Sardjan Sulejmani, është personi që ka treguar të gjitha vrasjet e bëra nga grupi i tij, i udhëhequr fillimisht nga Lulzim Berisha dhe pastaj nga Klodian Saliu e Indrit Dokle. Po këto burime shtojnë se organi i akuzës është duke përgatitur dokumentet që i penduari i kësaj organizate të merret në mbrojtje nga Drejtoria e Mbrojtjes së Dëshmitarëve, pranë Ministrisë së Brendshme. Javën e kaluar, policia e Durrësit në një operacion të organizuar në shkallë të gjerë prangosi disa nga pjesëtarët e bandës së Berishës dhe rivalit të tij, Indrit Dokle, duke shkatërruar në këtë mënyrë dy bandat, rivaliteti i të cilave kishte shkaktuar shumë viktima në kryeqytet dhe në qytetin bregdetarë të Durrësit. Policia e Shtetit i akuzon anëtarët e dy bandave rivale për vrasjen e 8 personave, ndërkohë që po heton edhe për zbardhjen e vrasjeve të vjetra, të cilat dyshohet se mbajnë vulën e Lul Berishës dhe Klodian Saliut apo Indrit Dokles.

----------


## MICHI

Bo bo ca paskan qen kta mer jahu.

----------


## Ingenuous

Me te vertete eshte kapur banda?  :buzeqeshje: 
Mos besoni aq shume.

----------


## dardajan

Ne  nje  shkrim  timin  ne  temen  se  si  linden  bandat  kriminale  ne  shqiperi  kam  patur  parysysh  pikerisht  keta  autore  pasi  e  kane  filluar  aktivitetin  e  tyre  jo  larg  nga  ku  ndodhem  une  aktualisht  dhe  gjithshka  kam  shkruar  eshte  pjese  e  atij  grupi  i  cili  ne  fillim  ishte  nje,  por  me  vone  sic  dihet  ne  keto  lloj  punesh  hyn  sherri  dhe  vetem  plumbi  i  rregullon  hesapet  prandaj  dhe  banda  u  nda  ne  dy  pjese  kjo  edhe  per  arsye  politike  pasi  banda  e  Klodian  Saliut  ishte  mbeshtetse  e  PS-se  ndersa  ajo  e  Lul  berishes  me PD-ne.
Kete  e  verteton  edhe fakti  qe  varrimin  e  Klodit  thuhet  qe  morri  pjese  edhe  Namik  Dokle.
Kete  e  verteton  edhe  fakti  qe  Klodi  u  denua  me  burg  te  perjetshem  por  pas  nje  muaji  u  lirua  mbas  nje  pagese  te  majmshme  diku  ne  sferat  e larta  te  politikes  Shqiptare.

Krimet  e  tyre  jane  te  panumurta  dhe  shum  te  pa  zbuluara  si  brenda  dhe  jasht  vendit.


Klodi  para  se  ta  vrisnin  i  ishte  mbushur  mendja  se  me  para  mund  te  behej  edhe  deputet.

Vrasjet  ,  mashtrimet  ,korruptimet  e  tyre  i  dinte  gjith  durresi  sidomos  lagja  e  tyre  SPITALLE  i  dinte  mire  NARD KOKA   ,TER  KOKA  edhe  Sokol  Olldashi  pasi  dikur  kane  qene  shoke  klase  me  disa  prej  tyre , por  mungonte  vetem  vullneti  i  mir  dhe  forca  e  ligjit  per  ti  kapur  gje  qe   po  zbatohet  keto  dite.

Keta  njerez  kishin  nderlidhsit  e  tyre  me  politiken  prandaj  ishin  edhe  te  pa  prekshem  prej  ligjit.

Kjo  bande  eshte  si   oktapodi  ka  shume  kebe  neper  bote  qe  punojne  per ta si  per  drogen  ashtu  edhe per  prostitucionin  mund  t'ju  duket  qesherake  por  edhe  sot  pas  vdekjes  Klodi  vazhdon  te  marre  te  ardhura  nga  keto trafiqe,  dhe  njesoj  si  oktapodi  aty  ku  ngelet  nje  pjese  e  kembes  se  tyre  ato  riperterien  dhe  krijojne  nje  trup  tjeter keshtu  qe  loja  vazhdon  edhe  me  pas.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Po sikur te ishin vetem dy..!

Duhet te kapen te gjitha , kryesore jan ato bandat te mdha qe bejn kesi gjona sikur keta dyja qe qenkan.! njeashtu ti shikojn edhe disa Banda neper Kufi qe po jan dhe pi malltretojn njerzit ne sy te Policis... sikur qe i ka ndodh familjes time n'vitin 2001/2002..
Nejse ne at koh ka qen tjeter ligj ku krimi ka qen n'vend te pare po tani kemi tjeter politik dhe ndoshta jan ndalu pak.!

Gjith te mirat

----------


## Albo

*Arrestohet ne Maqedoni i shumekerkuari Lulzim Berisha. Biznesmeni, kreu i nje organizate kriminale*

Nga Elona Mamushi   

TETOVE/TIRANE (6 Prill)-Eshte arrestuar ne Maqedoni i shumekerkuari i drejtesise shqiptare Lulzim Berisha. Arrestimi i Lul Berishes, per te cilin ekzistonte nje mandat arresti nderkombetar, eshte bere mesditen e sotme ne Tetove fale nje bashkepunimi mes policise maqedonase dhe asaj shqiptare. Arrestimi i tij eshte konfirmuar edhe nga policia shqiptare, ndersa behet e ditur se policia maqedone e mbante ate nen mbikqyrje prej disa ditesh dhe ne pranga kane rene edhe disa persona qe e shoqeronin ate.

Biznesmeni Lul Berisha eshte kreu i nje organizate kriminale, 6 pjestare te se ciles u arrestuan muajin e kaluar, ndersa vete biznesmeni Berisha se bashku me 2 bashkepunetoret e tij me te ngushte u shpall ne kerkim.   

Te konsideruar si “sundimtare” prej 10 vitesh te qytetit te Durresit, ata ishin vene prej kohesh nen hetime te cilat u finalizuan ne 19 mars me goditjen e kesaj organizate, te perbere nga dy krahe kundershtare; njeri i drejtuar nga biznesmeni Berisha dhe tjetri nga Indrit Dokle.

Berisha, Dokle dhe Klodian Saliu (I vrare) akuzohen per “krijim, organizim dhe drejtim te grupit te strukturuar kriminal, per vrasje, trafik nderkombetar droge, armesh dhe prostitucion". 

Banda fillimisht drejtohej nga Lulezim Berisha dhe Klodian Saliu. Nga nje mosmarreveshje banda u nda. Klodian Saliu u vra ne vitin 2005, pas nje prite ne autostraden Tirane-Durres. Ekzekutoret e tij ende nuk jane identifikuar, por hetuesit hedhin dyshime mbi Berishen, i cili u ka shpetuar prangave te policise dhe mendohet se fshihet jashte shtetit. Sipas policise dhe prokurorise, “sundimtaret” e Durresit bashkepunonin mes tyre ne arste te caktuara, pavaresisht kontradiktave qe kishin.

(/BalkanWeb)

----------


## MICHI

SHum mire po bjen miti e krimit  me ritem shum te larte. Po ju a ulin hunden gjithe atyre qe ju kishte beri deti kos edhe benin ca te donin. Se per 8 vjet e ps luzezuan ato se ose punonin per to ose i blenin me lek individed e korruptuar.

----------


## Iliriani

Kjo qe ky i kerkuar i shpetoi ne shqiperi po e ndoqe kudo ku vajti, dhe e kapen eshte nje sinjal per gjithe ata te botes se krimit, se shteti te kap kudo, e demotivim per ta.

E uroj Ministri Sokol Olldashi qe me sa shikoj deri tani eshte ministri me i mire i qeverise.

----------


## Moltisanti

> shume mire sali berisha hallall ja bofshte zoti 
> 
> sa me shpejt te vendoset rendi ne shqiperi aq me mire do jete per shqiperine dhe shqiptaret kudo qe te jene brenda dhe jashte 
> 
> ka ik koha e te forteve ,shqiperia nuk ka per tu bere kurre si napoli


Para se te thuash rrofte Nastradini per kapjen e milingonave te tipit Lulzim Berisha ? Hajde i çik shoku shife kush e kontrroll qendren me te madhe te prosituconit dhe droges (*Soho square* )? Ish bodigardet dhe bashk-fshataret e tij nga tropoja qe Berisha i njeh shume shume mire . 
Ke 600 vajza shqiptare qe konsiderohen te humbura dhe shfrytezohen nga pimpat e Sales . Kshu qe mos u mundo ta kthesh Djallin - ne engjull se te gjithe e dim se kush eshte .

----------


## Antimafia

> Para se te thuash rrofte Nastradini per kapjen e milingonave te tipit Lulzim Berisha ?



Mire e ka Tyta.

Lulzim Berisha megjithese ka qene kryetar i nje bande me 15 vrasje eshte nje milingone perpara Gramoz Rucit, Edvin Rames, Anastas Angjelit, Agron Dukes.
Gaz Demi administratori i ciftit Nano ne Sarande, e shiti dje per llogari te Nanove 12 milion  dollare Hotel "Butrintin" e blere vetem me 800 000$ para 7 vjetesh.

Dhe megjithate

Olldashi meriton nje duartrokitje te fuqishme, pasi po nxjerr maksimumin nga ato cfar i lejojne kopetencat, gjykatat dhe prokuroria e mafies se kuqe.

----------


## Moltisanti

> Mire e ka Tyta.
> 
> Lulzim Berisha megjithese ka qene kryetar i nje bande me 15 vrasje eshte nje milingone perpara Gramoz Rucit, Edvin Rames, Anastas Angjelit, Agron Dukes.
> Gaz Demi administratori i ciftit Nano ne Sarande, e shiti dje per llogari te Nanove 12 milion  dollare Hotel "Butrintin" e blere vetem me 800 000$ para 7 vjetesh.
> 
> Dhe megjithate
> 
> Olldashi meriton nje duartrokitje te fuqishme, pasi po nxjerr maksimumin nga ato cfar i lejojne kopetencat, gjykatat dhe prokuroria e mafies se kuqe.


I nderuar karafil 
Mos zgjatem me shume 
Ke zotin Basha qe ua kalon gjithe atyre qe permende me siper .

Qe politikanet vjedhin ate e di dhe nje budalla , kshu qe mos mu kap me lista te kota si ato kalamojt e çerdheve ,Demokratet thyejne rrekord. Gjitha fondet qe i dha evropa ne permisimin e ekonomise shqiptare 91-97 i mori Nastradini me shoke !!

Shife i cik mbesen e Nastradinit qe eshte akoma ne universitet dhe po depoziton mbi 100 milion euro ne bankat e zvicres , kshu kshu ti zoti tullum , sdo as laps as kalem qe ta kuptosh  :shkelje syri: 

hajt shnet

----------


## shtrigaa

Fiorentina Kotorri ka kaluar kufirin tri ditë pas Berishës. Targa e makinës së studentes nga Gramshi ndihmoi arrestimin 

E dashura tradhtoi Lul Berishën 


Ened Janina

TIRANË- Lulëzim Berisha, i akuzuar si ideatori i një organizate kriminale, i arrestuar paraditen e djeshme në Maqedoni është “tradhtuar” nga një femër, me të cilën ai kishte lidhje të ngushtë. Pas operacionit të dështuar të disa javëve më parë për arrestimin e Berishës, policia dhe prokuroria kanë hetuar lidhjet dhe personat e tij më të afërt. Pikërisht duke monitoruar këto lidhje, ka dalë në skenë Fiorentina Kotorri, një vajzë e re nga Gramshi. Informacionet e marra, të siguruara në rrugë operative nga policia dhe prokuroria tregonin se Lul Berisha kishte lidhje shumë të ngushtë me këtë femër. Tre ditë pas “arratisjes” së Berishës, vajza ka dalë nga Shqipëria dhe nëpërmjet Qafë-Thanës ka shkuar në Maqedoni. Ndërkohë, burimet operative të policisë dhe prokurorisë tregonin se Lul Berisha kishte shkuar në Kosovë. Në këtë moment ka filluar edhe “gjuetia” e të fortit të Durrësit në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni. Lajmi është pohuar dje nga burime të Prokurorisë për Krimet e Rënda dhe Ministrisë së Brendshme.
Kërkimi
Si disa “të fortë” të tjerë, edhe Lulëzim Berisha ka rënë në grackën e policisë për shkak të një femre. Pasi i shpëtoi operacionit për kapjen e tij një muaj më parë, i forti i Durrësit është gjetur nga uniformat blu në sajë të një vajze, me të cilën kishte lidhje. Vetëm një muaj më parë, policia realizoi një operacion, gjatë të cilit u prangosën pjesa më e madhe e anëtarëve të bandës së Berishës, por vetë kreu i saj shpëtoi. Në rrugë operative policia dhe prokuroria filluan hetimet për vendndodhjen e mundshme të Berishës dhe brenda pak ditëve siguruan një informacion se ai ishte larguar për në Kosovë. Ndërkohë, hetimet e tjera nuk tregonin se ai ndodhej ende në Kosovë. Rreth dy javë më parë, prokurorët filluan një verifikim të hollësishëm të të gjithë personave që kishin lidhje të ngushta me Lulëzim Berishën. Hetuesit mundën që të zbulonin se një vajzë e re nga Gramshi, studente për Gjeologji-Miniera në Tiranë me të cilën Berisha kishte miqësi kishte lënë Shqipërinë. Vetëm tre ditë pas “arratisjes” së Lul Berishës, Fiorentina Kotorri kishte shkuar në Maqedoni, nëpërmjet pikës kufitare të Qafë- Thanës. Të dhënat për kalimin e saj në Maqedoni ishin regjistruar nga sistemi TIMS i policisë shqiptare. Kaq i ka mjaftuar prokurorëve për të nisur kërkimin e kësaj vajze. Hapi i parë i hetimit ka qenë marrja e kasetës filmike të kamerave të pikës kufitare të Qafë- Thanës, të cilat kishin regjistruar çdo lëvizje të ndodhur në datën që ishte larguar Kotorri. Në këtë kasetë dukej shumë qartë se Fiorentina Kotorri kishte shkuar në Maqedoni me një makinë, targa e së cilës është shënuar nga ana e hetuesve të prokurorisë.
Gjetja
Targa është zbuluar rreth dy javë më parë dhe menjëherë i është përcjellë policisë shqiptare, e cila ia ka dhënë homologëve maqedonas për të kryer verifikimet e rastit. Brenda pak ditëve, policia maqedonase ka zbuluar se kjo makinë ishte parë të lëvizte shumë shpesh në qytetin e Shkupit. Në këtë moment, policisë shqiptare i janë përcjellë të dhënat se vajza me të cilën kishte lidhje i forti i Durrësit, Lul Berisha, mund të ishte në qytetin e Strugës. Përveç fotografisë dhe targës së makinës së Kotorrit, policisë maqedonase i janë dhënë edhe detaje të hollësishme: një fotografi e Lulëzim Berishës si dhe vendimi i arrestit, i firmosur nga Gjykata për Krimet e Rënda. Me anë të këtyre të dhënave dhe fotografisë, policia maqedonase ka mundur që të lokalizojë vendndodhjen e Berishës. Paraditen e djeshme policët kanë gjetur një moment të mirë, kur Lulëzim Berisha dhe Fiorentina Kotorri nuk e kishin mendjen dhe ka kryer arrestimin në qytetin e Tetovës, pa i lënë kohë të fortit të Durrësit që të reagonte. Menjëherë pas kësaj, Prokuroria për Krimet e Rënda ka filluar procedurat dhe përpilimin e dosjes që do të shërbejë për ekstradimin e tij nga Maqedonia në Shqipëri. 

Altin Arapi

Altin Arapi, i dënuari me burgim të përjetshëm për vrasjen e shoferit të kryeprokurorit Sollaku, Genci Sina, është “tradhtuar” nga e fejuara e tij, Imelda Tasho. Policia kishte zbuluar se vajza e re, e cila punonte në Ministrinë e Jashtme, mbante lidhje të vazhdueshme me të fejuarin e saj. Nga përgjimi i telefonit të saj është bërë i mundur gjetja e numrit të telefonit të Arapit. Pasi gjetjes së numrit të telefonit është zbuluar se ai fshihej në Belgjikë. Sërish nëpërmjet telefonit, policia belge ka kryer arrestimin e tij

Aldo Bare

Kreu i bandës së Lushnjes, Alfred Shkurti (Aldo Bare) është gjetur nga Interpoli në sajë të të dashurës së tij. Në dhjetor të vitit të kaluar, një pjesë e pronave të tij kaluan në emër të një vajzë të re që studionte në Rumani. Menjëherë janë filluar verifikimet në lidhje me vajzën nga Shijaku, Denada Kodra, dhe policia arriti që të zbulonte se Aldo Bare takohej shpesh me të. Në gjurmët e të dashurës, policia ka arrestuar Baren në Ankara të Turqisë, ku kishte gjetur strehim prej rreth pesë vjetësh. 

Emiliano Shullazi

Emiliona Shullazi, i njohur ndryshe edhe si “Mili i Parkut” është arrestuar nga policia e kryeqytetit pasi është ndjekur për shumë kohë e dashura e tij. Në rrugë operative, policia kishte mësuar se i kërkuari ndodhej gjithmonë nën shoqërinë e të dashurës së tij, Elona Fuga. Fillimisht uniformat blu kanë gjetur numrin e telefonit që përdorte vajza dhe e kanë vënë nën përgjim. Pak orë më pas, policia ka mundur që të gjejë shtëpinë se ku strehohej i kërkuari Shullazi. Në sajë të këtij informacioni, policia ka kryer arrestimin e Shullazit dhe dy personave të tjerë që ndodheshin me të 




07/04/2006
shekulli

----------

